# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Помогите найти Прабхупада Лиламриту на английском.

## Алек

Собственно просьба в заголовке. Нужна е-книга, а не аудио. Можно любую часть, если все- экстаз!

----------


## Danil

> Собственно просьба в заголовке. Нужна е-книга, а не аудио. Можно любую часть, если все- экстаз!


Она есть в Фолио -- http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1895

----------

